# install .pbi in FreeBSD 8.3



## ramakrishna (Sep 9, 2012)

How to install .pbi(8.x) in FreeBsd 8.3? Is it possible? 
Because I don't have internet connection to My System.


----------



## Nukama (Sep 17, 2012)

You can install and use ports-mgmt/pbi-manager.


----------

